# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  برای تراز 8000کنکور تجربی چه درصدایی بزنم؟

## zaniarsobhani

سلام دوستان من معدلم 9 و سهمیه شاهدم 
بنیاد گفت تراز 8000 بیاری هررشته ایی بخوای قبولی برای این تراز با معدل من چه درصدایی لازمه بزنم؟؟؟
درصدایی خودم اینه 
زیست 40 شیمی 40 فیزیک 10 ریاضی 20
ادبیات 60 دین وزندگی 80 عربی 40 زبان 40

----------


## Uncertain

خوش بحالت من پارسال ترازم بالای 8500 بود رتبم 6000 منطقه 1 شد هیچی نیوردم

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> خوش بحالت من پارسال ترازم بالای 8500 بود رتبم 6000 منطقه 1 شد هیچی نیوردم


میشه کارنامتونو بذارین درصدهارو ببینم؟
6000 منطقه 1 یعنی چندهزار کشوری؟

----------


## Uncertain

کارناممو که نابود کردم از شدت ناراحتی الان ندارم شرمنده....ولی رتبه کشوریم 21000 شد فک کنم درصدامو میفرستم برات

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> کارناممو که نابود کردم از شدت ناراحتی الان ندارم شرمنده....ولی رتبه کشوریم 21000 شد فک کنم درصدامو میفرستم برات


یعنی 21هزارکشوری ترازش 8000 توکنکور بابا من فک کردم ده هزار کشوری ام 8000نشه ترازش

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> سلام دوستان من معدلم 9 و سهمیه شاهدم 
> بنیاد گفت تراز 8000 بیاری هررشته ایی بخوای قبولی برای این تراز با معدل من چه درصدایی لازمه بزنم؟؟؟
> درصدایی خودم اینه 
> زیست 40 شیمی 40 فیزیک 10 ریاضی 20
> ادبیات 60 دین وزندگی 80 عربی 40 زبان 40


سلام دوست عزیز.

تا اونچایی ک من اطلاع دارم و حتی یکی از دوستان کارنامه ی یکی از بچه های سهمیه ایثارگران رو گذاشته بود تو همین فروم کنکور شما اگه همین درصد ها رو هم تو کنکور بزنید سه تا رشته اصلی بی برو و برگرد قبول میشید(البته اگه سهمیه ایثارگران حساب بشین)

آخه اون شخصی ک کارنامشو گذاشته بودن خوب یادمه ک جمع درصد هاش تو دروس اختصاصی ب چهل هم نمیرسید عمومی ها رو هم عادی زده بود و پزشکی سنندج قبول شده بود :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Uncertain

> یعنی 21هزارکشوری ترازش 8000 توکنکور بابا من فک کردم ده هزار کشوری ام 8000نشه ترازش


تو رتبه کشوری نسبت به تراز کل میسنجن این تراز من مال زیرگروه 1 هستش که پزشکی و دندون داره ولی چون من تغیررشته داده بودم و نمره زمین نداشتم تو کنکورم نزدم بقیه زیر گروهام رتبم حدود 8000 شده بود یعنی رتبه زیر گروه 1 6000 شد و تراز زیر گروه 1 8000 و خورده ای بوده

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> سلام دوست عزیز.
> 
> تا اونچایی ک من اطلاع دارم و حتی یکی از دوستان کارنامه ی یکی از بچه های سهمیه ایثارگران رو گذاشته بود تو همین فروم کنکور شما اگه همین درصد ها رو هم تو کنکور بزنید سه تا رشته اصلی بی برو و برگرد قبول میشید(البته اگه سهمیه ایثارگران حساب بشین)
> 
> آخه اون شخصی ک کارنامشو گذاشته بودن خوب یادمه ک جمع درصد هاش تو دروس اختصاصی ب چهل هم نمیرسید عمومی ها رو هم عادی زده بود و پزشکی سنندج قبول شده بود


میدونم کدوم کارنامه رو میگین اون دروغه غیر ممکنه با رتبه بالای هزار سهمیه پزشکی بخونی

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> میدونم کدوم کارنامه رو میگین اون دروغه غیر ممکنه با رتبه بالای هزار سهمیه پزشکی بخونی


والا من دیگه راست یا دروغشو نمیدونم.

چیزی ک دیدم رو گفتم ولی بعید میدونم هم اگه این درصدهایی ک فرمودین رو اگه تو کنکور هم بزنید هیچ جا سه تا رشته اصلی قبول نشید :Yahoo (15):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> والا من دیگه راست یا دروغشو نمیدونم.
> 
> چیزی ک دیدم رو گفتم ولی بعید میدونم هم اگه این درصدهایی ک فرمودین رو اگه تو کنکور هم بزنید هیچ جا سه تا رشته اصلی قبول نشید


خداکنه همینجور باشه ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتی عزیز

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خداکنه همینجور باشه ممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتی عزیز



خواهش میکنم. شما اگه آزاد هم بیارید اگه اشتباه نکنم بنیاد شهریه شما رو میده پس جا هیچ نگرانی نیس.(چون دیگه آزاد رو شاخشه با این درصد ها)

ایشالا ک موفق باشید.

بدرود

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> خواهش میکنم. شما اگه آزاد هم بیارید اگه اشتباه نکنم بنیاد شهریه شما رو میده پس جا هیچ نگرانی نیس.(چون دیگه آزاد رو شاخشه با این درصد ها)
> 
> ایشالا ک موفق باشید.
> 
> بدرود


داداش دانشگاه ازاد چه رشته هایی بدون کنکوره؟؟؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> داداش دانشگاه ازاد چه رشته هایی بدون کنکوره؟؟؟


اطلاعات زیادی در این مورد ندارم ولی مطمعن باش سه تا رشته اصلی هرگز بی کنکور نخواهند بود.

حالا چی شد یه باره از عرش ب فرش اومدی؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zaniarsobhani

> اطلاعات زیادی در این مورد ندارم ولی مطمعن باش سه تا رشته اصلی هرگز بی کنکور نخواهند بود.
> 
> حالا چی شد یه باره از عرش ب فرش اومدی؟


راستش بخاطر یه قضیه باید حتما رشته ایی قبول بشم که درامدش پایین ده تومن نباشه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> راستش بخاطر یه قضیه باید حتما رشته ایی قبول بشم که درامدش پایین ده تومن نباشه



والا اگه در آمد کمتر از ده میلیون نمیخوای ک اصن باید از صد متری رشته های بی کنکور هم رد نشی چ برسه ب اینکه بخوای بهش فکر کنی :Yahoo (56): 

سه ماه دیگه تا کنکور مونده همه سعیتو بکن و نزار این سهمیه ای ک داری الکی هدر بره برای یه رشته ای ک اصن معلوم نیس آینده کاریش چطوریه و اینا :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Hoda_

عزیزم میشه درصداتو واسه منم بفرستی

----------


## ghazaleh_m

Up :Yahoo (110): 
دوست دارم جواب بدمااااا ولی حالش و ندارم
از خوندنم راضی نیستم هییییچ :Yahoo (101):

----------

